# Mk3 VR6 brake upgrade **PICS**



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

Had the old 280mm brakes on the old 12v OBD1... installed a 24v turbo lump so brakes were tossed and replaced... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brake pedal kept on hitting the floor







so I suspected MC faliure, and or booster faliure
so I swapped both of them from an OBD2
















Replaced the shot rubber lines with these SS braided types (2 infront, 2 at the back and another 2 under the vehicle, beneath the rear tyre arch








TT carriers were a nightmare and impossible to source







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so I went with the OBD2 288mm carrier, slotted production cup spec disks and Bendix pads








I'm not a fan of a vacuum bleeder, old school rooolz!
















Open'd the fluid reservoir with motor at idle and bled by hand pushing the brake pedal 3/4 way MAX!!! not hitting the floor








Sequence: furthest from MC crack open bleeder screw pump till clean fluid with no bubbles spill out close screw... start with next caliper (rear) then front passanger then driver. She built up good pressure... Remember not to let the reservoir run empty, keep topping up between full and 3/4... if the level goes down past the filter and you carry on bleeding you will introduce air into the system and you have to start all over again







your pocket will not enjoy this too!!!







I used Motul RBF600 BTW
I will in any case have to rebleed the entire system as I swapped out a 24v valve into the mk3 and also swapped my tranny...















Cheers!!!!!


----------

